# designed as box beams for outstanding structural strength...



## MoonLight_lights

Hola, solamente quería ayuda para ver si la traducción es correcta, por favor. ¡¡Desde ya, mil gracias!!

AIR CURTIAN CABINE

*Steel housing designed as box beams for outstanding structural strength and the ability to span openings to 30 feet without intermediate support.*

Intento: Estructura de acero diseñada como viga en caja para una importante fuerza estructural y la capacidad de abarcar aberturas hasta 30 pies sin soporte intermedio


----------



## avizor

se les llama vigas cajón
y 
capacidad de aberturas diáfanas de hasta 30 pies sin elementos de soporte.


----------



## MoonLight_lights

Te agradezco mucho, Avizor. ¿Entonces "span" en este caso no es un verbo sino un adjetivo, ¿no?


----------



## MoonLight_lights

¿Puede ser "capacidad para extenderse a lo largo de aberturas de 30 pies"?

"to span" es un verbo....

http://www.babylon.com/definition/span/Spanish


----------



## Hakuna Matata

... _para una excepcional fortaleza estructural y (la) capacidad de cubrir luces de hasta 30 pies sin apoyos intermedios._


----------



## MoonLight_lights

Hakuna, antes que nada, muchas gracias por responder mi inquietud.
Disculpa mi ignorancia, pero, ¿a qué te refieres con "luces"?


----------



## Mircalla

Sólo una acotación: *Structural strength* es resistencia estructural.


----------



## MoonLight_lights

Mircalla said:


> Sólo una acotación: *Structural strength* es resistencia estructural.


 
Buenísimo, mil gracias


----------



## Hakuna Matata

MoonLight_lights said:


> Hakuna, antes que nada, muchas gracias por responder mi inquietud.
> Disculpa mi ignorancia, pero, ¿a qué te refieres con "luces"?



*luz*

(Del lat. lux, lucis).
.
.
.
10. f. Arq. Dimensión horizontal interior de un vano o de una habitación.

11. f. Arq. Distancia horizontal entre los apoyos de un arco, viga, etc.
.
.
.



Mircalla said:


> Sólo una acotación: *Structural strength* es resistencia estructural.


Exactamente, *Mircalla. *  Esa era la palabra que quería poner pero no me salía...


----------



## MoonLight_lights

Hakuna Matata said:


> *luz*
> 
> (Del lat. lux, lucis).
> .
> .
> .
> 10. f. Arq. Dimensión horizontal interior de un vano o de una habitación.
> 
> 11. f. Arq. Distancia horizontal entre los apoyos de un arco, viga, etc.
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> Exactamente, *Mircalla. * Esa era la palabra que quería poner pero no me salía...


 

Mil gracias por tu ayuda, Hakuna


----------

